# What do you drive?



## jcon

Just wondering how everybody here gets around...
My daily driver is a Dodge Magnum RT (Hemi) with AWD for the winter months...

















For fun weekend rides, nothing beats going topless... '98 BMW M Roadster.

















Cheers,
Joe


----------



## hoser

nice, my buddy's father used to have a roadster. great cars, but totally not worth having here due to the road conditions.

I drive an 04 jeep liberty (black, standard shift).


----------



## Accept2

I drive an Audi A6 Twin Turbo.............


----------



## Crossroads

I drive an '04 Intrepid ... custom upgraded thanks to the good folks at www.dodgeintrepid.net.


----------



## Xanadu

yah!! 95 cavalier

the stereo is worth more than the car..


----------



## Milkman

I drive whatever piece of crap I can lay my hands on. Right now it's a 95 Chevy Astro (need the cargo space).


I also drive rentals a lot (business travel) and some Honda company cars.


Meh, cars are devices I use to move me, other people and gear from place to place.

Driving is a functional thing for me.


----------



## david henman

Milkman said:


> I drive whatever piece of crap I can lay my hands on. Right now it's a 95 Chevy Astro (need the cargo space).
> I also drive rentals a lot (business travel) and some Honda company cars.
> Meh, cars are devices I use to move me, other people and gear from place to place.
> Driving is a functional thing for me.


..yep, same here. hate cars, hate driving. i buy new or nearly new so i don't have to deal with unexpected breakdowns.

my red toyota echo is super reliable, with massive cargo space.

looking at a saturn vue next, if it can provide additional cargo space while still keeping the gas guzzling to a minimum.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

*Here's my beater...*


----------



## sneakypete

Cannondale.


----------



## james on bass

I drive a POS '97 Dodge Stratus. 

Just picked this '07 Focus SES up on Tuesday for the wife (she already knows it's my gig-mobile).


----------



## ne1roc

Infiniti G35 Coupe. The most useless car for giging but I love it anyway.


----------



## el84

Xanadu said:


> yah!! 95 cavalier
> 
> the stereo is worth more than the car..


+1
Only a Sunfire!!

To me a car is just a car,as long as it starts and gets me where i need to go!

D.


----------



## Xanadu

el84 said:


> +1
> Only a Sunfire!!
> 
> To me a car is just a car,as long as it starts and gets me where i need to go!
> 
> D.


yeah, that's the way I figure it too. Since I'm only 17, I'm just happy I have my own car.


----------



## CocoTone

I work in a Honda dealer, as the sales manager. Right now I'm drivng this,,










Only in blueee..


----------



## Milkman

CocoTone said:


> I work in a Honda dealer, as the sales manager. Right now I'm drivng this,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in blueee..



I work closely with Honda Coco. My company makes power steering, brake and air conditioning hoses for them.


I've been through every Honda plant in North America and a couple in South America.


----------



## Tarl

Well nothing fancy but a black 01 Focus ZTS sedan and a Silver/White 03 Suzuki Volusia. Any other bike riders in here?


----------



## Baba Rumraisin

An '06 Jetta TDI. Great car although they outright lied about the mileage. they said it would get 1000 K per tank and the best it can get is 850. Their mechanic said that's all they can possibly get.


----------



## Rumble_b

My ride.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Here's my auto


----------



## Guest

Ford Focus.... Green... we named it Norbert.

It saved our lives once


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Silver, silver, silver..... let's get some color going here boy's :rockon:


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Silver seems to be the colour of choice. When I bought my car it was the car I test drove and I wanted it now:smile:


----------



## Ripper

I've got a 03 Kia Rio Sport in metallic copper and an old 88 jeep commanche. I also ride bikes. Trying to raise the family and put them through university has ended the harley side of things for a bit, but my 79 Honda 750F chopper will be ready for the road come spring. I'm also working on acquiring a basketcase 69 bonneville chopper/project.


----------



## james on bass

Ripper said:


> I've got a 03 Kia Rio Sport in metallic copper and an old 88 jeep commanche. I also ride bikes. Trying to raise the family and put them through university has ended the harley side of things for a bit, but my 79 Honda 750F chopper will be ready for the road come spring. I'm also working on acquiring a basketcase 69 bonneville chopper/project.



What do you think of the Kia? I've heard so much shit about them, but the few I know that drive them, don't mind them.

And as for bikes - the Honda 750 4 OHV rules. I stripped and re-built a '73 and it was such a sweet bike. Should never have sold it.


----------



## Ripper

james on bass said:


> What do you think of the Kia? I've heard so much shit about them, but the few I know that drive them, don't mind them.
> 
> And as for bikes - the Honda 750 4 OHV rules. I stripped and re-built a '73 and it was such a sweet bike. Should never have sold it.


I love the Kia. I did alot of research and checking before I bought and haven't regretted it once. I know a fair amount of people who have Kia's and they all love them too. You would be amazed what you can get into the back of that little wagon. 4x12 cab, three guitar cases, two large amp heads, my box with all the cables etc, tool box, beer cooler and clothes duffle bag, with still more room.

Yeah this one of mine is the DOHV. I'm looking forward to getting it out on the road in the spring. Honda choppers are fun and cheap and easy to work on should the need arise. I've owned old harleys and the like and they are cool, but like guitars, it is what you put into a bike that counts, not what the label on it says.


----------



## ne1roc

GuitarsCanada said:


> Silver, silver, silver..... let's get some color going here boy's :rockon:


I have a feeling this a "guitarist" thing? Just something that guitarists have in common, because every guitarist that no has a silver car, when they have the option.

Another thing I am finding common with guitarist is we can really be procrastinators.:smile: 

Sorry for going OT.


----------



## davetcan

Well I'm not going to add much colour but here's my FX35.


----------



## torndownunit

Well, another silver one to add to the list. A drive a 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT right now and I love it. I have only owned 4 cars, but this is my favourite so far. The car before it was a 2000 Honda Civic, and I'd take this car over it any day, which is saying a lot.

This isn't a photo of mine, but it's the exact same model and colour.


----------



## nine

I have a Mini Cooper S.


----------



## jcon

GuitarsCanada said:


> Silver, silver, silver..... let's get some color going here boy's :rockon:


Just adding a splash of colour... Here's my bro's fun car, '02 Chrysler Prowler.
(the decals on our cars are from a charity drive we were part of that day).








PS. He's a bass player...


----------



## Chito

What's with guitar players having "silver" cars? :confused-smiley-010 :confused-smiley-010 

Here's mine... a silver 2000 Mustang :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman

Ripper said:


> I love the Kia. I did alot of research and checking before I bought and haven't regretted it once. I know a fair amount of people who have Kia's and they all love them too. You would be amazed what you can get into the back of that little wagon. 4x12 cab, three guitar cases, two large amp heads, my box with all the cables etc, tool box, beer cooler and clothes duffle bag, with still more room.


...i would consider a kia, as well. 

my toyota echo holds two huge jbl FOH cabs (15" + horn) plus stands, jbl monitor (12" + horn), traynor ycv40 combo, two milk cartons of cables, powered mixer, huge pedal board, 3-5 guitars (including full size acoustic) plus four mic stands (assembled), plus accessories and still has room for a couple of suitcases etc for overnighters.

-dh


----------



## PintoMusic

I drive a `99 Nissan Altima... a relatively pedestrian vehicle that, thanks to a 5-speed, is enjoyable to drive outside of heavy urban traffic (it has the hardest clutch I've ever driven). The trunk might swallow a 4×12". In this case, I'm lucky I don't own one.

Another thing I should point out is that these cars' sheet-metal can't hold up to Winnipeg's climate. I've seen many '93-'01 Altimas that have serious rust problems (mine's getting there).


----------



## faracaster

I've got a 93' BMW 525 in Montreal Blue. Absolutely great car. Almost 300K on it and no problems, issues or any breakdowns.
Having said that....It is for sale. 
I just bought a Toyota Prius. It is on order and will be here by November. I can't wait. It is truely a space ship. Most forward thinking car on the market. I just got back from Victoria, where they use them as taxis. I talked to one driver who told me his Prius had 376,000 kms.on it. Not one problem. Just get in it and drive past the gas stations he said.
BMW anyone......cheap...great car.

P.S. doesn't mean I won't get a little sport something later. Maybe an old 325 convertible:smile:


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ..yep, same here. hate cars, hate driving. i buy new or nearly new so i don't have to deal with unexpected breakdowns.
> 
> my red toyota echo is super reliable, with massive cargo space.
> 
> looking at a saturn vue next, if it can provide additional cargo space while still keeping the gas guzzling to a minimum.
> 
> -dh


Let me give you some advice. Instead of buying half a Honda, buy the whole thing. The Vue uses a Honda motor, but the rest is GM junk. If you want the same type of vehicle, but with the rest of the Honda, call me and I'll fix you up with a deal no one else will touch. I have a bit of pull around this dealership!!!

CT.


----------



## CocoTone

If you must drive Korean, drive a Hyundai. At least they're better than Kia. Kia has 0 resale value.

CT.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Let me give you some advice. Instead of buying half a Honda, buy the whole thing. The Vue uses a Honda motor, but the rest is GM junk. If you want the same type of vehicle, but with the rest of the Honda, call me and I'll fix you up with a deal no one else will touch. I have a bit of pull around this dealership!!!CT.



...you're talking about the element? i'd definitely go for one of those.

i still have a year and a half to pay off the financing on the echo, however, so this may be a bit premature.

-dh


----------



## Michelle

Here's my new ride, 06 Cobalt 5-sp, wasn't thinking about big bass amps when I bought it, oh well, other vehicle is Antique Ford pickup seen in the 'Show Yourself' thread. I like this car, quick little thing and cute!


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...you're talking about the element? i'd definitely go for one of those.
> 
> i still have a year and a half to pay off the financing on the echo, however, so this may be a bit premature.
> 
> -dh


Axtually, I was referring to the Pilot, as they have the same motor thats in the Vue. The Element is pretty cool too, and holds a sick amount of gear. If anyone here is in the market for Honda product, I will make sure your deal is the same as wholesale fleet. Save your self thousands. PM me anytime.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone

Michelle said:


> Here's my new ride, 06 Cobalt 5-sp, wasn't thinking about big bass amps when I bought it, oh well, other vehicle is Antique Ford pickup seen in the 'Show Yourself' thread. I like this car, quick little thing and cute!


Cavalier with a new look and name.:wave: 

CT.


----------



## Rattlesnake

*Dat's It!!*

Well, sure, now this is posted! After I got rid of my 92 Z28 Camaro 5.7l bored .030 over with edelbrock roller cam, roller rockers, forged pistons, reinforced crank, torquer intake, K&N filters, custom ram air, w/700R4 tranny with shift kit, 323 gears, purple with silver racing stripes, leather interior!! Now....I drive a p.o.s. 98 Sunfire GT with 2.4l, 5spd, with a moonroof. Bahum!! But hey, all is not lost as I save on insurance and gas, and (I love this one), I can receive rides as well as give them with my moonroof!!:tongue:


----------



## Michelle

CocoTone said:


> Cavalier with a new look and name.:wave:
> 
> CT.


Hey CoCo; Sort-of, really more like a Saturn, same 2.2L engine & Getrag tranny as the late Cavvy's but that's it. Has weird stuff like electric-assist steering, batt in trunk, and an 'udder-like' thing on the exhaust that makes it moooo, gotta get rid of that.

I'm very happy with it, got a good deal, plenty of power, decent mileage, good sound sys, dealer is excellent, looks awesome, and it matches my hair. :smile: I was looking at the Ford Focus but thought they were butt-ugly, followed my heart on this one.

Her name is Gina BTW, (from the plate; GNA'). 

SeeYa
Michelle


----------



## Xanadu

Michelle said:


> Hey CoCo; Sort-of, really more like a Saturn, same 2.2L engine & Getrag tranny as the late Cavvy's but that's it. Has weird stuff like electric-assist steering, batt in trunk, and an 'udder-like' thing on the exhaust that makes it moooo, gotta get rid of that.
> 
> I'm very happy with it, got a good deal, plenty of power, decent mileage, good sound sys, dealer is excellent, looks awesome, and it matches my hair. :smile: I was looking at the Ford Focus but thought they were butt-ugly, followed my heart on this one.
> 
> Her name is Gina BTW, (from the plate; GNA').
> 
> SeeYa
> Michelle


lol i named mine ATSY
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950

A 1994 Nissan. :zzz:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am currently driving a Pontiac Grand Prix GTP with the Comp G package. So far it's been very nice. I have about another year on this one before it's time to trade it in for a new one.


----------



## Emohawk

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am currently driving a Pontiac Grand Prix GTP with the Comp G package. So far it's been very nice. I have about another year on this one before it's time to trade it in for a new one.


I have a '05 Grand Prix GT myself. It's my second Grand Prix. Love these babies.


----------



## Robboman

*???*

Wow, lotta nice cars in here! 

I can't afford to be a 'car' guy. Besides, houses and guitars appreciate, cars dont (except for vintage restored, but then you can't drive them!). Nice cars though, good on you guys.

Oh yeah, I drive a crappy old truck.


----------



## Lowtones

Man you guys are spoiled. It wouldn't look good in silver


----------



## MXDAD

Here is my current ride. It's not silver but maybe when I get better on guitar i'll trade it in.


----------



## mick7

I have no money for a car, and when I do have enough I "try" to walk to the dealership. But I end up not buying it cause the a musicstore is right around the corner.


----------



## Wild Bill

*The thrill is gone...*

I've been driving minivans for years. Practical, if boring.

I do try to get an upgraded sound system. Playing Ramjam's "Black Betty" at 11 always seems to improve the mileage.

My problem is that I was born about 5 years too late! I learned to drive on muscle cars owned by my neighbourhood buds who were a couple of years older. 409 Biscaynes, 396 Hemis and my favourite was a 66 Chevelle 396 SuperSport convertible, with a Munci 4-speed and I think 5.11 gears in the rear end. When you shifted out of 1st your teeth flew out your cake hole! He let me borrow it to take my driving test...I am still in his debt!

How quickly the world changes! After just a few years of gallivanting around with no real need for my own car (roadies ride in the band's bus!) I finally was in the market for something for myself. 

OPEC had struck! People had been scrapping all those grand old muscle cars in favour of gas misers that I found ZERO fun to drive! Sure they saved money but they were no fun at all.

As the industry adjusted salesmen would periodically try to get me excited about some new so-called muscle product but after a 396 or a Hemi it was all just hype and crap. I remember sitting in a Chrysler Turbo Daytona with a salesguy tooting "Feel that power! 140 horsepower!" I looked at him and sadly said "In the cars I learned on that would be the starter motor!"

I did have a Rabbit convertible for some years that was fun. No power of course but it was quick and really hugged the road at high speed. The weird thing about the Germans was that they put an expensive Blaupunkt deck in the dash and the most rinkydink speakers you could imagine in the doors. Sorta like marrying a vintage Super Reverb with a RatShack 6" hifi speaker. The salesman looked a little shocked when I told them they had to go before I'd by the car. I said that they might be all right for polkas but NOT for rock and roll! 

With the drive to more aerodynamic styling I literally can't tell one model from another these days. So I don't bother. There are power cars still around but they're way above the mainstream price range!

I'll agree that modern cars are safer and better for the environment. I just can't develop any enthusiasm for driving them. It's like they've all been approved by Ned Flanders from the Simpsons!

I go pretty much for utility only. And of course, "Black Betty" on 11!


----------



## 2005fz1

Here are mine Yamaha FJR, R1, and FZ1 :bow: 










FZ1


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I drive an 02 Taurus to work.
It'll get replaced with an 06 or 07 Dodge Charger in about a month.

I have this in the garage:









this in the bodyshop:










and this in the house:


----------



## jar240

*I need a wagon...*

...to cart around my double bass.

Black Volvo V70.

Chris


----------



## GuitaristZ

funny...my car is silver too. Mazda Protege


----------



## faracaster

Just an update on my vehicle situation. Also maybe a little heads up for those of you looking for a new car.
Many pages (and months) ago I said I had a 93' BMW 525i and had ordered a new Toyota Prius. I got the Prius in December. It is now June and after almost 7 months my feelings about this car have grown and grown.
It has so many cool features I was a little dazzled in the beginning. Really taken by it's constriction and design. It of course did not drive like a BMW or handle like those great German cars but, I had bought it for enviromental reasons and frankly never even considered it to be the ride that the Bimmer was. 
But I can tell you that the mileage I have gotten in this car is extraordinary. My BMW would get on average 550km to a 80 litre tank. Now that is premium gas I was buying for it. When I got the Prius, I was getting about the same mileage (550km), but a 45 litre tank and regular gas. I thought, that is pretty good, I'm almost doubling my mileage with cheaper (roughly 10cents a litre) gas. But as the weather has gotten warmer and the car has broken in and my driving habits have adjusted the mileage has gone up and up. This Sunday I did my first 1,000 km tank. Yep, I broke the 1,000 km a tank barrier. My average combined city and highway consumption is 4.1 litres per 100km. Now that is amazing. 
Money wise here is a little calculation. If regular gas was $1.00/litre, then premium would be approx. $1.10/litre. So in my BMW to go 1000 km, I would have needed two tanks of gas and spent $163.00 on premium gas. Now that would be a 75 litre fillup each time. Which looking at my old gas bills was about how much gas I put in the car when filling. 
In the Prius to go 1000km, I would now only need one tank of regular gas, an 38-40 litre fillup and spend about $38-$40.00 to go 1000 km. A $120 saving per thousand kilometers. 
I'll keep you posted as the mileage (and savings) continues to rise.

Cheers 
Pete

Oh one other thing.....I have not owned a Toyota before. The service you get at the dealer is exceptional. I'm very impressed.


----------



## GuitaristZ

that sounds great man. Glad you are enjoying it. Now adays, good gas mileage is really nice to have, with the increasing price of gas.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Here is my little tidbit on fuel economy.

I have a Ford Focus and a Dodge Caravan. The Focus is great on gas as long as there is not too much weight in the car. If I pile my wife and three kids in it actually uses more gas than the mini van does. So I use the focus when I am going somewhere myself (or with maybe one other person), otherwise I drive the caravan as it is cheaper.


----------



## david henman

faracaster said:


> Oh one other thing.....I have not owned a Toyota before. The service you get at the dealer is exceptional. I'm very impressed.



...good. i'm not the only one who feels that way.

i have a 2001 toyota echo which i get serviced at richmond hill toyota. they are far superior to their honda and hyundai counterparts, with whom i was never impressed.

-dh


----------



## faracaster

david henman said:


> ...good. i'm not the only one who feels that way.
> 
> i have a 2001 toyota echo which i get serviced at richmond hill toyota. they are far superior to their honda and hyundai counterparts, with whom i was never impressed.
> 
> -dh



Oh yes..... I have only owned three makes of cars before the Prius. Honda, Volkswagen, and BMW. At some point along the way the service in all of those has pissed me off mightily. To the point that I would never consider a Volkswagen or Honda again. Not because of the cars themselves but strictly because of the service attitude, competence and expense. The BMW service was not as bad as those two but still not great. 
I mean, I guess time will tell, but so far, very, very pleased with Toyota.

Pete


----------



## Geek

Eggmobile.

'94 Ford Aspire.

Yeah it's old, but at 44 MPG, who cares! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Emohawk

Just updated my vehicle situation...

I still have my '05 Grand Prix GT, but I just picked up a '07 Kawasaki Ninja 650R. Last tank of gas...3.7l/100 km. I'm not complaining about that.

Now if only we got more than 3 days a year to use the thing down here...


----------



## washburned

*I Got A Red Car!*

'02 Subie Legacy GT 5spd. Tons of fun to drive and goes anywhere.


----------



## I_cant_play

I ride abicycle......


----------



## Geek

I_cant_play said:


> I ride abicycle......


Mega eco points for you! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gear Pig

'01 Ford Windstar, but I saved a little face and went with the Sport model, plus I got a little tired trying to stuff guitars, amps, PA and occasionally a drum kit into a Z-24!!
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Gear Pig said:


> but I saved a little face and went with the Sport model


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Guest

My winter beater is an
'85 Caprice Classic.
Here's my puppy for 
the summer. '82
goldwing interstate.


----------



## zdogma

04 Acura TSX. Great car, best i've owned so far.


----------



## esp_dsp

wow lots or sweet rides on here eh? well im only 16 but im rocking an 1993 vw golf sweet car lots of get up and go on it i find it picks up alot quicker then my moms suburu forster! and i also just got my m2 last may and i picked up an 1982 yamaha xj550 so im satisfied


----------



## esp_dsp

wow lots or sweet rides on here eh? well im only 16 but im rocking an 1993 vw golf sweet car lots of get up and go on it i find it picks up alot quicker then my moms suburu forster! and i also just got my m2 last may and i picked up an 1982 yamaha xj550 so im satisfied wait.. do sleds count? becuse i have a 1998 yamaha phaser 400 too


----------



## kellythebastard

What i want to know is how much D!*K did you have to swallow to get cars like that if you are indeed full time musicians!


----------



## ne1roc

kellythebastard said:


> What i want to know is how much D!*K did you have to swallow to get cars like that if you are indeed full time musicians!


None. We are not fulltime musicians and therefore make alot of money! Stones


----------



## dwagar

My dad passed away a few years back, I inherited his '93 Lincoln Mark VIII, gave my Grand Prix to my girlfriend.

Before you go 'ewww, a Lincoln'...

4.6L DOHC 32 V V-8. 280HP from the factory. Rear Wheel Drive. 
I've added a Superchip (somewhere over 300HP now), K&N filter, Wolf Pack coil spring suspension.

I call it a Mustang for old guys.

On a warm day, under a bit of load, I can catch 2nd gear rubber. 

The superchip will deliver about 30 MPG on the highway. AND the trunk is big enough for my BX3 keyboard. When it's time to trade it in, my one requirement is fitting in that keyboard.

Here's a picture of it's twin (not mine), but not many were made in Nordic Blue.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

There is nothing wrong with a big lincoln. I had an '81 Cadalac Seville back in the early '90's - it would pass anything on the road but a gas station.

A bit dodgy in the corners though as it had that pregnant marshmallow feel to it. But it could carry lots of gear in the two body trunk, and was kind of like barreling down the road in your living room - lots of space and a few sofas to boot. Black with black tinted windows - it was a pimp-mobile for sure.

There is a mid sized Lincoln that I see allot of around that will probably be my next car - They are a few years old and look great in black. The newer models don't look as good.


----------



## dwagar

haha yeah, the Mark is smaller than a regular Lincoln, really just a dressed up TBird.

I know the mid size Lincoln you're talking about, even smaller than the Mark. Really nice car.

After I superchipped mine I get great gas mileage, unless I'm playing 18 again and blowing the doors off Hondas. I almost feel sorry for some of those young guys. My favorite trick is to come out of the lights beside them, and stay there while they pound through the gears trying to show off for their girlfriends. Can't even get away from an old guy in a Lincoln.
I prefer not to light up the back tires, though, too expensive to replace the rubber.


----------



## Tycho

I've never owned a car in my life. I've lived in central TO pretty much since I started working, and between cabs, the TTC and the car rental companies, owning a car has never been a necessity. For the past few years I've been renting one every weekend just for the convenience. That works out pretty well. For one thing, I never have to worry about cleaning or servicing. Put gas in, take it back, that's it. :smile:

When I have a gig, I rent a minivan.


----------



## adamthemute

Toyota Corolla. 2 cup holders, 4 cylinders of pure blender power.

:rockon2:


----------



## Renvas

im hoping to get a Honda Civic 05 at the end of the year.. i hope i can get my G2 with my first try.. im having my G2 driving test in September


----------



## SCREEM

I have the same car since '91, drove it in the summer and used the bus in winter, until last year, when I got rammed by a taxi and it's pretty much totaled(still have the car though). My atachement to this car is insane.










so instead of buying another car or fixing my baby, I have been driving this since spring and absolutly love it.


----------



## Mooh

Besides the '93 Plymouth Voyager, a bicycle works around town. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TO4ST

I currently drive a dying '91 Buick Regal, I'm lucky that I live in such a small town because if it breaks down everything is within walking distance.


----------



## Accept2

Well I finally traded in my twin turbo A6 for the A6 4.2, and after 2 days of driving, I dont know how they can sell the other A6 models. The 4.2 is 100 times better than the 2 previous A6s I had. With 255/40s on all 4 corners, permanent AWD and ESP, it corners like its going in a straight line.......


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Accept2 said:


> Well I finally traded in my twin turbo A6 for the A6 4.2, and after 2 days of driving, I dont know how they can sell the other A6 models. The 4.2 is 100 times better than the 2 previous A6s I had. With 255/40s on all 4 corners, permanent AWD and ESP, it corners like its going in a straight line.......


Once you go V8 you won't want to go back...


----------



## Accept2

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Once you go V8 you won't want to go back...


Actually I would prefer the V12 or a straight 8, but to get something like that you need to get a much bigger car, and then where do you park the thing?..........


----------



## Accept2

Paul said:


> That's called understeer. :smile::smile:
> 
> I'm kidding of course. The difference between oversteer and understeer is this:
> 
> With oversteer the _passenger_ is scared.
> With understeer the _driver_ is scared.


Theres very little of that going on in this one. The twin turbo on the other hand, was understeering......


----------



## dwagar

well, I decided it's time to trade in the old Lincoln, I'm picking up a new Pontiac Torrent on Monday. Decent mileage, room for gear, AWD. Nice xover SUV.

Odd thing that has been discussed in this thread - I buy my cars from a good friend that works at a dealership - the best unit for the best price is - wait for it - SILVER!

So okay, another guitar player driving a silver car.

lol


----------



## PaulS

Just to add to the color diversity I picked up an 05 Saturn Vue, AWD V6, and yes it is silver..... so the odds are most silver vehicles will be carrying guitar players...


----------



## Guest

Accept2 said:


> permanent AWD and ESP


You have a car that...can...._read...minds_?


----------



## GuitaristZ

PaulS said:


> Just to add to the color diversity I picked up an 05 Saturn Vue, AWD V6, and yes it is silver..... so the odds are most silver vehicles will be carring guitar players...


I honestly wonder why that is...im going to conduct a poll lol...


----------



## Robert1950

A 1994 Nissan Altima with 230k on it. Black. 5-speed. Non-working air conditioner. But the CD player works.

P.S. Looks like I posted in this thread a year ago - no memory of doing so what-so-ever.


----------



## Luke98

Bicycle 

Next june a 2000 chevy cavalier. Sweet.


----------



## NB-SK

CocoTone said:


> If you must drive Korean, drive a Hyundai. At least they're better than Kia. Kia has 0 resale value.
> 
> CT.


Kia is owned by Hyundai.


I drive a Hyundai minivan. Mine has an LPG engine (if you tried it, you'd never go back to gasoline...if only LPG gas automobiles were widely available in Canada). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogas

It costs me about 75 cents a liter here in Korea (gas is about 1.60$). Gas mileage is about 12L/100km (but, it greatly varies depending on the temperature). No problem starting in the winter, either. There's a built in heater that warms up the gas tank when it's cold (otherwise, the engine would stall). I don't need to plug the car. I just start the car and wait for the tank to be warmed up (there's a dashboard light that informs me of when the car is ready to go). The longest I've had to wait for the gas to be warmed up enough to produce a constant flow was a minute.


----------



## Gilliangirl

I've got two first gen Mazda RX7s. I only drive one of them tho'. The 'beater' is an '84, cream-coloured, low mileage, runs great. The other is a pristine '83 with only 44,000 original kms on it. Very rare car as it's auto trans. This one sits in a garage and comes out once in a blue moon when there's no gravel on the roads.


----------



## rounDSound

Gilliangirl said:


> I've got two first gen Mazda RX7s. I only drive one of them tho'. The 'beater' is an '84, cream-coloured, low mileage, runs great. The other is a pristine '83 with only 44,000 original kms on it. Very rare car as it's auto trans. This one sits in a garage and comes out once in a blue moon when there's no gravel on the roads.


oh darlin! my well paid rx7 mechanic had a gsl-se with something like 9000km on it...chris cullen of eunos in north vancouver. i just sold my first car, a well loved 2nd gen gxl with a remanufactured engine and bonez/dynamax exaust(never heard a better sounding rotary!). these cars are some special, and it's sad seeing fewer and fewer of them on the road. there's just something about the smooth, free reving nature of the engine. one day i'll find a 1st gen to replace it. got any pictures to share?


----------



## Gilliangirl

rounDSound said:


> oh darlin! my well paid rx7 mechanic had a gsl-se with something like 9000km on it...chris cullen of eunos in north vancouver. i just sold my first car, a well loved 2nd gen gxl with a remanufactured engine and bonez/dynamax exaust(never heard a better sounding rotary!). these cars are some special, and it's sad seeing fewer and fewer of them on the road. there's just something about the smooth, free reving nature of the engine. one day i'll find a 1st gen to replace it. got any pictures to share?


I can upload pictures of the beast (the beater) but the beauty will have to wait because she's in a rented garage in the south. Yes, I'm paying $150.00 a month to house a car I don't drive. I know, I know, I'm a fool. It's just that you're right, they're not making them anymore and I so love them. Gotta take care of the ones that remain. :smile: The beater has some fancy Italian muffler on it.... sounds pretty good. I used to have a 1979 SE with a 12A motor. Those are almost go-carts LOL I had that one for 22 years, right up until February 2003, when I met a woman who couldn't tell the difference between red and green on McLeod Trail. Sad day. I do hope you get your first gen. It must have been hard parting with your 2nd gen.


----------



## LowWatt

My feet.

I'm in dowtown Toronto and it takes me ten minutes to get from the door of my apartment to my work desk.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my turn! I hade a car last year (Ford Focus ZX5, Winter edition) Sold it! Too expensive for my student income! And since I live with my lovely girlfriend we don't need two car! Since her car in paid and working well I use it when I go to work! For the my other movements, I use my feet or my bike. It's take me around 10 mins to go to school or whatever I want downtown in Montreal, my neibourgh is the subway! 
But when I use a car it's a 2000 Pontica Sunfire! Too small for my 6'2'' but I don't pay for it so I shut my mouth! 
My ecologic ideology told me that I made the right choice, since God give these boots...they are made for walking!


----------



## Mooh

Ditched the old Plymouth Voyager (note spelling) after 14 years and 330,000 kms last December for a brand spankin' new (2008) Toyota Rav4. So far we love the thing, though it will be a while before it feels like a member of the family like the old van did. The Rav4, in spite of having a truly stupid sounding name, actually handles well, holds lots of gear, doesn't mind the snow, has a half decent cd player, and is reasonable inoffensive at the pumps.

Other than that I use a newish Schwinn bicycle and my feet. 

I've tried teleporting but I must be doing something wrong...the controls on the telecaster don't work like they should...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SinCron

Tubes


----------



## Luke98

1999 Chevrolet Cavalier!... as soon as I get my liscense.
Terrible shape, won't pass inspection!... I need a muffler, windshield, handbrake fixed... probably some body work...
Hell I'll just walk.


----------



## darreneedens

Well, this is my vehicle of choice... 










I used to love it when I first got it, loved taking it for drives along dirt roads and in the winter etc. BUT, with gas prices the way they are and the fact that this thing is a 5.2L V8, it is costing me a fortune! I am also having a lot of problems with it.

Because of the issues I took a total different route, and now this is my main mode of transport... I use the jeep once a week (if that) now that the weather is nicer.










One day I plan on having a smart car... once I have a better paying job!


----------



## Accept2

Well I just traded in my Audi for a Cayenne S, and holy crap, its cool........


----------



## lyric girl

2005 Honda Civic


----------



## bobb

My favorite ride:


----------



## allthumbs56

For over 30 years, through 3 children and 2 divorces I have managed to hang on to my "college sweetheart".


















With this crappy summer, I've put less than 200 miles on her so far this year.

Oh yeah - the other 11,800 kms are covered in my slick 98' Cavalier


----------



## Perkinsfan

I just picked up a 05 Dodge Caravan.
Its not a "cool ride" but it allows me to transport my half stack and both my German Shepherds. (at the same time)


----------



## Mr Yerp

Just got this in August. First convertible for me.
Too much fun. :smile:


----------



## Guest

My 2008 Rav4 Limited.
It serves me.


----------



## bscott

1995 Land Rover Discovery - kitted out for off road. Raised air intake, winch bumper - with winch that still works, 1 and 1/2 inch lift. Lots of scrapes, bumps, etc. Next purchases are rock sliders (to replace the badly splintered plastic door sills) and a roof rack.

Brian


----------



## Intrepid

An economical Ford Escape.


----------



## sard

In the summer an 05 G35, winter a 04 FX4 pickup and the better half drives a Lincoln navagitor


----------



## puckhead

Accept2 said:


> Well I just traded in my Audi for a Cayenne S, and holy crap, its cool........


Yeah I have a Cayenne S as well. I love, love, love it.
Amps and guitars fit well in the back


----------



## Mooh

Yoda said:


> My 2008 Rav4 Limited.
> It serves me.


Same here, except mine's blue as it's what they had on the lot in December. The bride and I boogied to the east coast for a music camp last July with a full load of gear and it was economical, nimble, comfortable, and the cd player got a workout. Wish it wasn't an automatic though, but the wife doesn't drive a stick.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bernie

I have an '06 Accord SE and a '99 Audi A6 Avant (tons of room for gear and my my mountain bike!)


----------



## Robert1950

Robert1950 said:


> A 1994 Nissan. :zzz:


Last New Years Eve, around 4:30 p.m. I was in a a fender bender at 15 kph or so. The insurance company decided to write it off. Got $1800. I said screw this, and have been without a car since. About two or three times a month I borrow my daughters truck to go shopping or take my mum to the doctor. I've used a taxi maybe six times. I rented a car for a day or two about four times. It's worked out so far.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

After driving company vehicles for the last 14 years. I went out and got what I have been wanting for.... 14 years.


----------



## simescan

2002 Jeep CJ.........


----------



## Michelle

simescan said:


> 2002 Jeep CJ.........
> 
> ........


FUN!!

Here's mine, 79 F100, 02 750 ACE, and there is an 07 Vibe around there somewhere....


----------



## shoretyus

When I am not drinking and driving 









the Hammond Hauler Deluxe and we have a 2000 Saturn that WON"T quit


----------



## RAW1

1970 GTO with the 455.It's good on gas.Really.


----------



## Starbuck

I drive my husband crazy....


----------



## allthumbs56

Starbuck said:


> I drive my husband crazy....


I'll bet you drive all the young men crazy


----------



## allthumbs56

RAW1 said:


> 1970 GTO with the 455.It's good on gas.Really.


That's a great first post. She's a beaut!

Too bad she doesn't have a spoiler - then she could go really fast :smile:


----------



## rhh7

I drive a 1996 Ford Contour with 200,000 kilometers on it...when it dies, I look forward to buying my monthly city transit pass...


----------



## RAW1

Thanks Chris.I like the spoilers, but I love the lines of these cars just as it is. here's fast.


----------



## faracaster

RAW1 said:


> 1970 GTO with the 455.It's good on gas.Really.


That is...by far....THE COOLEST car in this thread !!!! :bow:  lofu


----------



## nitehawk55

My 58 Impala....it was a 3 year project .


----------



## faracaster

nitehawk55 said:


> My 58 Impala....it was a 3 year project .


Okay.....Now we're talking. Another COOOOOOL ride. John do they call that a coupe? Does it rhyme with toupee? Still got that sucka'


----------



## Rick31797

*cars*

geee Joe your two cars are worth more than my house.. I dream of a 68 corvette but thats as far as i can get.
Rick


----------



## nitehawk55

That is the coupe ( coop ) Pete , it was one of my last restorations I did some years back and it has gone to a collector in the USA . 
I've restored several cars from the 50's and 60's just as a hobby and I do all my own work .

This car was totalled in 1965 and sat in a wrecking yard in upstate NY for about 25 years .
This is what I started with....


----------



## Rick31797

*cars*

I have a brother-in law restoring two cars, a 1941 willies thats is 3/4 finished and a 1966 Chev Biscayne, he got from Texas , and it will need alot or work, but has a good frame and body.
Not something i could do.. i want it now.LOL
Rick


----------



## nitehawk55

Rick31797 said:


> I have a brother-in law restoring two cars, a 1941 willies thats is 3/4 finished and a 1966 Chev Biscayne, he got from Texas , and it will need alot or work, but has a good frame and body.
> Not something i could do.. i want it now.LOL
> Rick


Those will both be nice Rick , I kind of favour the 65 Chev over the 66 though , but just my taste . 
A good frame and body is a must as it is your foundation to build on . Any good restoration takes time , blood , sweat and tears ( really ) and $$$'s :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Firestrung

I drive a 2007 Toyota Matrix.

NEVER BUY TOYOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have 100 paint chips in my car, after less than a year of driving. Bought brand new off the lot. The windshield cracked and I got a flat in my first month of driving it. The dearlership and the company won't do anything at all for the paint, saying its debris. While I agree, I never had a car have this many after one year of driving. Also, I don't tailgate, I drive 100 on the highway, wash and wax it religiously with high quality waxes and soaps, avoid construction, never drive on dirt roads and I even got the extra overcoat for the UV protection, which I was told helps prevent chipping.

I expierenced age-ism at its worst. Just because I'm a young man, doesn't mean I'm a reckless driver. Nor does it mean I'm irresponsible. I am married, I own my own home, I probably make more than any of the salesman do in a year, and I also volunteer my time to various causes.

After writing a letter of complaint to the dealership and the company, I got brushed off again. My service has been absolutely horrid.

So, once again, NEVER BUY TOYOTA!!!! They're not as good as they once were touted to be. And they don't show you an ounce of respect once you drive off the lot.

Ryan


----------



## mhammer

My turn, I guess. I drive a 2001 Ford Focus station wagon. S'okay. I wish the AC still worked, and kinda miss cruise control. Had a 1991 Camry wagon before that, and I *really* miss that car. Besides having one of the world's most comfortable driver seats, it had great pickup (V6), automatic overdrive, cruise control, a locking system that made it impossible to lock yourself out, and just a really comfortable ride. Unfortunately, the one thing it did not have was viable brake lines. They were rusted out beyond repair. 

The choice of buying the Focus was formed simply because there were really not that many choices of wagons in an affordable range that had a suitable amount of trunk space. Ironically, you can find minivans up the wazoo for less than the cost of a stationwagon. Realistically, though, there are maybe 2 days in a year where I might actually need all the space in a minivan. The rest of the time, it's me, the wife and one or two other people, and some groceries in the trunk. No point in paying for more than that the other 363 days of the year.


----------



## bobb

mhammer said:


> My turn, I guess. I drive a 2001 Ford Focus station wagon. S'okay. I wish the AC still worked, and kinda miss cruise control. Had a 1991 Camry wagon before that, and I *really* miss that car. Besides having one of the world's most comfortable driver seats, it had great pickup (V6), automatic overdrive, cruise control, a locking system that made it impossible to lock yourself out, and just a really comfortable ride. Unfortunately, the one thing it did not have was viable brake lines. They were rusted out beyond repair.
> 
> The choice of buying the Focus was formed simply because there were really not that many choices of wagons in an affordable range that had a suitable amount of trunk space. Ironically, you can find minivans up the wazoo for less than the cost of a stationwagon. Realistically, though, there are maybe 2 days in a year where I might actually need all the space in a minivan. The rest of the time, it's me, the wife and one or two other people, and some groceries in the trunk. No point in paying for more than that the other 363 days of the year.


Finding a good station wagon is not easy these days. My 1988 VW Fox wagon was dying and it took months to find a replacement. I also came close to getting a Ford Focus wagon since they are plentiful around here. As frustration was about to win, I found a Subaru Outback that suited my needs a little better.

Meanwhile here is my favorite ride:


----------



## mhammer

When I was looking, I saw there were plenty of quasi-station-wagons that didn't really turn into full-fledged ones until the back seat came down, like the Pontiac Vibe. We needed a wagon that could sit 4 people at the same time as fitting all their luggage into the trunk. At the time, there really only seemed to be 3 choices, and the Passat and Volvo were simply way out of my price league.


----------



## jcon

New car update: BMW's gone but I'm loving this big, overweight orange thing!
Just took delivery yesterday. Hoping to get a couple more decent driving days before the snow comes 

2009 Dodge Challenger SRT (6 Speed manual)



























Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Accept2

You'll have to check out this weeks Top Gear, where they take the Challenger to the salt flats...........


----------



## jcon

Already watched it. Great episode, as usual. Glad they didn't have too many bad things to say about it  Would have loved to have seen the Stig get behind the wheel.



Accept2 said:


> You'll have to check out this weeks Top Gear, where they take the Challenger to the salt flats...........


----------



## Steadfastly

Most of the time I drive people.....crazy, like now.:smile:


----------



## allhypedup

Jeff Flowerday said:


>


it's funny because you said beater.


----------



## exhausted

ok, i don't drive it.

-----

my dad and i have been sharing custody of one of these for 16 years. he's got it right now.










i don't think i'll have it again for many years due to life with small kids.

so i have one of these weinermobiles for family duty.









and for me.









could have had a WRX if i didn't buy so much stupid gear.


----------



## worn

2000 GMC Jimmy Diamond Edition
1967 Triumph Bonneville


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

allhypedup said:


> it's funny because you said beater.


I got rid of that beater, and a different one now. :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey Worn...kudo's on the 67 trumpet...........got the motor still for my 71 650......and a 71 250 that I'm hardtailing & chopping one of these years..........tried to customize the 650 but oil in the frame frames suck........


----------



## worn

Hey Riff Wrath, I've always liked the pre OIF frames better myself. My bike "looks" stock but its 67 engine and frame, matching #s, 68 subframe, 67 oil tank and sidecover, 69 swingarm, seat and front end, Koni shocks. Engine has a 90 degree offset crank by Ed G Cranks http://offsetcrank.com/, MAP rods, Megacycle cams, Morgo oil pump, SRM clutch with Barnett plates, Boyer ignition and gutted stock mufflers. Minimal vibration, way faster than a 750 Triumph.
Instead of chopping the 250, throw on MotoX forks and wheels and build a little dirt thumper trail bike, build the chopper around the 650. Just my 2 cents.


----------

